
Quantum Experiment Verifies Nonlocal Wavefunction Collapse for a Single Particle - lisper
http://scitechdaily.com/quantum-experiment-verifies-nonlocal-wavefunction-collapse-for-a-single-particle/
======
lisper
The original paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1412.7790v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1412.7790v1.pdf)

